# Miscellaneous > Database Design >  Check my ER model, need advice

## kunkka500

Well, i am in a making of an ER model, it is like this: I have a hotel wich has rooms and appartments. And in one Appartment/room there can be 1-6 persons. The price depends on the room type. The rooms have diverse inventory (tv, radio,...), some are equiped with an inventory for handycapped people... There are also event that people can attend to (dance, movie, etc), some of these events are free and for some you need to pay.

I made this ER model so far, but im afraid i made a mistake, because i dont know where i should include the PERSON entity, so i can search for instance which person attended an event or something like that...

Can anyone guide me a bit?
test_er.png

----------

